# So there I was...



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Oh, you know them...lol

That will substantiate that theory... 

I looked in the mirror this morning. Yup, old, not quite right and lived another day to deal with guys like you. I have fished with some of your advocates and see that not even bait will save them. They just can't put 2 and 2 together to save their ass. 

Some guys can't fish. :lol:

Try looming a rug, build a deck....:gaga:


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

mondrella said:


> Ralph,
> I agree it is both sides that are causing the rift within what should be a joint effort to protect the sport as a whole.
> Just look at some of the comments in this thread. There are some who portray bait fishing as a simple demeaning method. Which you have to admit it is the farthest thing from it. That casting hardware on mono is simple and unchallenging. I beg to differ. I say each of usgrab a spinning rod and I will fish behind you 2/3 of the day and lay the smack down on you in numbers and size. Just like bait fishing there is a art to it. There are individuals on this site who flat out can fish live bait and put numbers to hand that 90% of fisherman could not fathom. I would bet very few of the diehard fly guys fishing bait right along side these guys could even come close to getting as many fish to hand.
> Each form is a art in itself.
> ...





Ranger Ray said:


> You appear to be capable of slamming others yourself. Maybe a look in the mirror is in order.


Oh look, the trolls showed up on the fly forum.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Good response Shoeman. Its why when I see your posts, I don't take you serious. You slam the bait guys for slamming the fly fishermen, while you slam the bait guys.  Your hatred for Splitshot is what this all about, nothing more. Its why we get the story of Brad and floating the pine (Yes anyone with half a brain knew what that was about. And what kind of person outs anothers technique that is so dear to him out of spite?). Then you talk about spinners whizzing by your head while fly fishing with Splitshot. Your a tool man. I could go back and post all the names and innuendo's you have put on bait fisherman (that is on the ones you didn't delete because of a bad day). You are just as guilty as those you accuse. 

We have stayed out of the fly fishing forums with the political BS for a reason. To bad you had to drag it here.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

mcfish said:


> Oh look, the trolls showed up on the fly forum.


Look the peanut gallery showed up. Like usual, adding nothing to the discussion just smart remarks. Of course, its only the bait fishermen that do that. Thanks for making the point of why this whole threads premise is a joke. Oh whoa with me, the poor picked on fly fishermen.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Good post Ralf. I was there too and we had a blast. I still fish both ways (bisexual I guess) and have a blast with either style of fishing all over the country. I don't tie like I used to but still fish and travel with both kinds of rods and use them when they work. Its a shame how things turned out and that's a fact. Like old Stelmon used to say, "Why can't we all just get along"! 

Many of us can and do still fish together and sometimes use flies and bait in the same boat. Its really about getting on some fish and having fun with friends and not getting slammed on the internet about writing a post about what makes us happy anyway. Even this thread is going to crap but I guess that's how it goes in the modern world for us old farts.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

For one, this is the Fly Forum. We might select you from posting on here. Peanut Gallery... (I wish we had a emoticon looking like a fool)

Nobody dragged nothing! You guys dragged (no only a few) put us in a position to defend ourselves for using a friggin flyrod? 

And have the nerve to think that anyone within the forum had any kind of influence to make the regulations?

Get lost!


----------



## goats (Mar 13, 2012)

I fly fish for carp.:SHOCKED:


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

goats said:


> I fly fish for carp.:SHOCKED:


Catch any? I personally use bait but if you catch them with a fly, good for you. What pattern? They sure are fun to fight....


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Ranger Ray said:


> Look the peanut gallery showed up. Like usual, adding nothing to the discussion just smart remarks. Of course, its only the bait fishermen that do that. Thanks for making the point of why this whole threads premise is a joke. Oh whoa with me, the poor picked on fly fishermen.


 
Ray, you are trolling the fly forum. Just admit it.

And as long as you keep fighting for your right to kill baby bucks and gut hook trout, I'll be there poking you.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

mcfish said:


> And *as long as you keep fighting for your right *to kill baby bucks and gut hook trout, *I'll be there poking you*.


Sometimes one doesn't have to make a case, others just happen to do it for them.

I read the fly fishing forums all the time.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Ranger Ray said:


> Sometimes one doesn't have to make a case, others just happen to do it for them...


So did you get a call from someone in Irons or Florida and come here on their behalf??? Just curious...


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Ranger Ray said:


> I read the fly fishing forums all the time.


There's hope for you yet. Start out on Bluegills. 

And don't try to cast into the wind until you get some experience.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Hey 6 speed, if you have a problem with RR, leave me out of it. I didn't call either one of them, and I said my peace in the beginning of this thread.

Besides that, I have never talked to RR in my life, he's a big boy, you two want to fight out, have at it, but leave me out of it.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

6Speed said:


> So did you get a call from someone in Irons or Florida and come here on their behalf??? Just curious...


No.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

mcfish said:


> There's hope for you yet. Start out on Bluegills.
> 
> And don't try to cast into the wind until you get some experience.


Was doing that at 8 years of age. Still fun though.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Ranger Ray said:


> Was doing that at 8 years of age. Still fun though.


Good God, next you're gonna tell me you've caught a big brown on a dry fly before. Nah no way.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I will let you know how my new Hardy Ultralight DD4000 works up on the Pigeon River Game area this opener. Well that's if I put down my spinning rod long enough.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Ranger Ray said:


> I will let you know how my new Hardy Ultralight DD4000 works up on the Pigeon River Game area this opener. Well that's if I put down my spinning rod long enough.


Post pics, Ray. I mean that. I hope you do well.

I'll be in Ohio chasing my white whale and am going to miss the opener.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

For the record, shoe and I agreed that both sides have had hurt feelings over this. 2) we both agree, I believe that there should be no flies only water. I also believe we can get along, while at the same time agree to disagree. Just wanted that to be understood since I've already heard a bunch of crap about it. This will most likely be my last post ever on this issue, I'll leave that in the hands of those that are much smarter than me.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Bull Market said:


> Now, with the latest comment concerning having exclusive rights to certain parts of the stream, I get the sense that this thread is about to head south in a hurry. So, before it does, I thought I'd add my change to the kitty:
> 
> I've tried them all . . . bait, spinning and flies. And, MY soul gets the greatest satisfaction out of the last of the three. *For ME, there is creativity, artistry, perfection, challenge and many other attributes that I can't find to the same degree in the other two methods. Over the years I've really come to appreciate sharing the "spirit" of fly fishing with many youngsters (and a few oldsters). This post should offend NO ONE. My method of fishing should offend NO ONE. Your fishing method doesn't offend me, neither do any of the name-calling and critical posts.* I'm legal. You're legal. We're both fine. Someone's "signature" says Shut Up and Fish! Good advice.


amen!


----------

